# cheater



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/animal-house/201207/dog-knows-not-cheat-treadmill


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ LOL

The doggy daycare place we take our dog to has a bunch of treadmills that they use to exercise the dogs. Occasionally when I walk in I'll see one them cheating in a similar fashion. As soon as the trainer walks in to take our dog, the offender stops cheating. LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2012)

What kinda pooch do you have K1F3?

As some of the old timers here can attest, I blabber on enough about my dog she might as well be the mascot here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Meet Sadie. She's a goofball. The pound said she was a shepherd/collie mix. I call BS on the collie part which means they didn't know. I can see the shepherd though. We are thinking possibly some whippet or pitbull mixed in there.



VTEnviro said:


> As some of the old timers here can attest, I blabber on enough about my dog she might as well be the mascot here.


Indeed. Always enjoyed seeing your av change with new doggy pics.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

I found it especially funny becasue I have a Sheltie. I don't think i could train him to stay on a moving treadmill though.

Sadie looks like she has an extended snout...there might be some collie in there. Nice looking dog.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Sadie looks like she has an extended snout...there might be some collie in there. Nice looking dog.


Couldn't that also be from the shepherd? And thanks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

sure, but IMO the shepard's snout is more broad compared to the collie's which in longer and more narrow.

either way she looks pretty content there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Meet Sadie. She's a goofball. The pound said she was a shepherd/collie mix. I call BS on the collie part which means they didn't know. I can see the shepherd though. We are thinking possibly some whippet or pitbull mixed in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up with a GSD/Collie mix. He was 100+ pounds of awesome. I remember picking blueberries and strawberries with him in the Catskills. For every one I would get in the basket, he'd get 2 or 3 in his mouth. Amazing creature, he would put himself between me and my folks when I was little and did something dumb and they were going to yell at me about it.

As for my av, it's a theme for it to be a black Lab pic, but this one is actually mine holding a teddy bear from last weekend. Staged, of course. But still cool. She is a sweetheart and a loyal companion, despite her nasty habits.

MA - How did our dogs never get together during my Boston days? That woulda been a hoot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2012)

She doesn't look whippet or pitty, I thought Basenji but too big and the color ain't right.

Some kind of coon hound mix?

Helena, a Greek Empress circa 300 AD.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 11, 2012)

The beasts of the Buff-house


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Helena, a Greek Empress circa 300 AD.





FLBuff PE said:


> The beasts of the Buff-house


Awesome. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flyer Family Fur Ball:

View attachment 5215


I don't think he would go for the treadmill idea at all.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2012)

okay, wait... compare Sadie's nose to Ana's...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2012)

now that just isn't fair... here's the other...


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

^ LOL he looks like a rat in that picture. A very cute rat mind you.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2012)

naw... he looks like a rat in this picture...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's my puppy. He's a Bassett, Blue Heeler, Austrailian Shepherd mix (per the breeder), but we don't really see the Shepherd.

His name is Jax, but we call him Woofer P. Woofington the 3rd for short. This pic was from Christmas time but he's about 11 months old now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ he looks like trouble! This is the one that "helped" you with the landscaping, correct?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, there are two shelties in this thread. I had a shelty many moons ago, but she died when she was 8 - about 3 months before I graduated college. That sucked so hard. :bawling:

Still sucks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ he looks like trouble! This is the one that "helped" you with the landscaping, correct?


That's the one.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's the PBR hounds:

Brigby: 10yrs old male, German Shepard / Rotty / and has a curled tail. Raven: 6 yr old female, Setter / Chow / mutt mix and carries around her bear bear.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Here's the PBR hounds:
> 
> Brigby: 10yrs old male, German Shepard / Rotty / and has a curled tail. Raven: 6 yr old female, Setter / Chow / mutt mix and carries around her bear bear.


Awesome!


----------



## wellsronald18 (Aug 21, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> She doesn't look whippet or pitty, I thought Basenji but too big and the color ain't right.
> 
> Some kind of coon hound mix?
> 
> Helena, a Greek Empress circa 300 AD.


Her eyes are horrible. And she is looking like a black cat.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Dude... Are you just drumming up all the older posts for fun?


----------

